# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  Just an idea

## thegoalie22

This is an idea that I had about if S373 passes. I am not resigned to see it pass and am still sending emails and stuff. 

My idea is setting up 1-2 places in each state where if someone needed to move to another state, they could give their Burm/retic/ boa/ etc to this "rescue center" in the state they are leaving. Then, on the flip side, if a person was moving to a new state and wanted snakes again, they could go to one of these rescues and buy one for a probably reduced price. 

This way animals would not have to be euthanized if someone was simply offered a job in another state.

These centers would be run by volunteers and funded by donations. The donating person would probably be asked to give some rats and probably a financial donation.

Just an idea I had today. What do you guys think?

----------

